# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Детский театр (видео постановки)

## vadimgross

Предлагаю обмениваться сценариями детских постановок:smile:

----------


## SUNe44ka

По-моему, замечательная идея!!! :Ok:  Поддерживаю!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Torpedon

В имеете ввиду* видео*постановок?
Если нет, то лучше запоститься здесь. Там собираются как раз специалисты в этой области. Толку будет больше. :smile:
Да и тема уже есть соответсвующая.

----------


## Батарейкин

я тоже поддерживаю! 
а как выложить сюда видео?? 
поделитесь кто нибудь!!

----------


## optimistka17

> как выложить сюда видео??


Видео ролик можно выложить , например, на *ютубе*.. А сюда кинуть просто *ссылку...*
 Но,что-то , господин Батарйкин, я слабо верю:wink:, что Вы этот свой порыв осуществите...

----------


## Минкин

в ю-тубе на сколько я знаю,есть ограничение по времени? А можно ли кинуть ссылку на свое видео с сайта "вконтакте"?

----------


## leyno

Вот такой фестиваль под названием "Театр без кордонів" проходил в этом году. Видеооператор передал все, в этом видео, что организаторы хотели донести к зрителю. Мой детский коллектив мелькает в самом конце, со сказкой "Репка".

----------

Crystal (19.02.2019)

----------


## milana.ulyanova

Здравствуйте всем) Я первый раз :Smile3:  Поэтому если написала не в том разделе, не ругайтесь сильно))) Может ли мне кто подсказать пьесы для подросткового театра? Спасибо.

----------


## LAKATA

*Всем спасибо за интересные идеи!! Хочется работать и работать!!* :Ok:

----------


## Юлия козловцева

http://ok.ru/video/64100911868847-0

----------


## ВерониПикап

Благодарю за идеи. Отличный сайт

----------


## Анжелика Суховецкая

Спасибо Вам за идеи!!!

----------


## Марьванна

А вот наша постановка "Кот - Котофей" https://youtu.be/yv8bQfwkmTg

----------

Crystal (19.02.2019), Варшава (17.02.2019)

----------

